# Tips on student loans? I'm repeating 2nd year in college and need to borrow about 5k.



## Ishindar (25 Sep 2010)

im looking for tips on student loans. im repeating 2nd year in college and need to borrow about 5k. I cant even start to repay until maybe next summer or maybe even after graduation if thats an option. Im wondering what are my best options and would appreciate any info thanks.


----------



## Pope John 11 (2 Oct 2010)

Ishindar said:


> im looking for tips on student loans. im repeating 2nd year in college and need to borrow about 5k. I cant even start to repay until maybe next summer or maybe even after graduation if thats an option. Im wondering what are my best options and would appreciate any info thanks.



Talk to the student officer in your college.


----------

